
A story of pi  - wglb
http://sachachua.com/blog/2011/02/story-pi/?utm_source=feedburner
======
Jun8
Why are people so fascinated with pi? I know, I know, long history,
interesting twists and turns (you've just _got_ to read Petr Beckman's _A
History of Pi_ ), but I mean most people don't know that history. Why not e
(there are cool phrases to memorize that, too)? Or, why not the value of the
fine structure constant, that holds the mystery of the universe.

My theory is that pi is the first interesting mathematical number that people
often encounter in grade school (even before sqrt(2)), so it holds a special
place in their fascination.

